# Festive newds 2011 - version It Looked Bigger In The Box



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

*Festive newds 2011 - version It Looked Bigger In The Box *NSFW**

You know what to do. Strip, get festive, photograph the ensuing awesome then share with us Christmas elves voyeurs.  :D

Here are some pictures from Christmas past to get us rolling;

*NSFW*:


----------



## nekointheclouds

Ho Ho Ho


*NSFW*:


----------



## D n A

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> *NSFW*:



holy fucking mother of god  8(


----------



## D n A

My turn. 
I haven't pulled out the Christmas stuff just yet (other than the lights) so I'm lacking the Santa hat and some accessories, but I think I've got the red part down..

*NSFW*: 



























Happy Holidays


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Holy mother of RAVERS EVERYWHERE. If you wore that to a rave I would have to raep you on site. 

Bravo!!!!!  (And I'm looking forward to Santa hat  )


----------



## D n A

I have these fuzzy long socks that are red with a white band at the top. They'll probably make a surprise appearance, for gigglz :D


----------



## Max Power

D n A said:


> *NSFW*:



I just want to stick my face in there.

Also, nice Alex Grey print.


----------



## Bardeaux

D n A said:


> My turn.
> I haven't pulled out the Christmas stuff just yet (other than the lights) so I'm lacking the Santa hat and some accessories, but I think I've got the red part down..
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays



Your jib, I like the cut of it.


----------



## GenericMind

more plz


----------



## D n A

I love eggnog..

*NSFW*:


----------



## GenericMind

I know you probably don't realize this yet, and that's ok for now, but I will marry your crazy Canadian ass one day.


----------



## Bill

Oh lawd, that last one of teh underbewbs is glorious
Sooo perky


----------



## rangrz

Holy shit! Does that Eggnog really expire after Xmas... Cause I read "28" on the top of the carton.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

best thread in this forum


----------



## PepperSocks

rangrz said:


> Holy shit! Does that Eggnog really expire after Xmas... Cause I read "28" on the top of the carton.



LOL, Just how on earth did I miss that?? :D

Amazing so far, thread subscribed


----------



## Falcon

Oh-my-god, words can't explain how hot you are on those pics.


----------



## nekointheclouds

You look totally hot, unfortunately i hate eggnog so if i smelled you i might vomit.


----------



## Bardeaux

D n A said:


> I love eggnog..
> 
> *NSFW*:











GenericMind said:


> I know you probably don't realize this yet, and that's ok for now, but I will marry your crazy Canadian ass one day.



She can marry you when she divorces me. Or vice-versa. Maybe we could set up a timeshare?


----------



## GenericMind

F'sho. I got 5 on it.


----------



## D n A

nekointheclouds said:


> You look totally hot, unfortunately i hate eggnog so if i smelled you i might vomit.


Kinky.


----------



## suburu

Jesus H Christ.  I love Christmas ! !

You're fucking awesome D n A


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Oh YES DnA - that raver outfit is poppin' and MOAR.


----------



## The Rock Monster

D n A said:


> I love eggnog..
> 
> *NSFW*:




I too love egg nogg. And I love egg nogg on your boobies.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Fuckin egg nog pics!!!!


----------



## OverDone

I heart this thread very much


----------



## Oxide

brb buying eggnog.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ LOL :D 



CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> *NSFW*:


Oh good lord, I think this is the hottest pic I have seen of you in a while. 
I feel like I'm saying that to you all the time!! :D 
But it's true  



CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> *NSFW*:


WAY too cute SLW!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'll have a tasteful nude to share with you all.


----------



## Noodle

...ruler not included?

:D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Hottest Festivus Pix Ever V Sexual Narcissism at its Finest!*


*NSFW*: 








[YOU]  How big is it Cpt.?






[YOU]


----------



## Keaton

That was not festive in anyway whatsoever..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Keaton said:


> That was not festive in anyway whatsoever..


Sure they were!  I took them on Xmas (last year ).  How is an erection not in good holiday cheer?  :D

I refuse to post my newds in the lounge - and besides, I figured now is the perfect time to share it w/ the entire forum.


----------



## lonewolf13

fapfapfafpafpafpafpafpafpafpafpafpafpafpafpapffpfpapffpfapfpafpapfapfpa

nohomothough


----------



## dr-ripple

this is a little festive  here is to my local package center FedEx  
I do have eggnog but its in the fridge.



*NSFW*:


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Keaton said:


> That was not festive in anyway whatsoever..



What it lacked in festivity, it made up for in creepiness and deception in spades.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Good show dr ripple!


----------



## nekointheclouds

Good Show indeed! Ill take two this christmas!


----------



## Keaton

Cane2theLeft said:


> What it lacked in festivity, it made up for in creepiness and deception in spades.


Aye


----------



## phr

Cane2theLeft said:


> What it lacked in festivity, it made up for in creepiness and deception in spades.


Still not a verified ruler?


----------



## Tripman

If it is several inches is shoved up his arse .


----------



## D n A

dr-ripple said:


> this is a little festive  here is to my local package center FedEx
> I do have eggnog but its in the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


I like ur bum.


----------



## D n A

Merry ChristmASS lolol

*NSFW*: 




I wrapped myself up like a present :3


----------



## ugly

Captain.Heroin said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [YOU]  How big is it Cpt.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [YOU]




I approve of this post. Well done, Captain.Cock


----------



## ugly

dr-ripple said:


> this is a little festive  here is to my local package center FedEx
> I do have eggnog but its in the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Best ass 2011, Damn that looks really fine. #flickfile


----------



## rangrz

D n A said:


> Merry ChristmASS lolol
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wrapped myself up like a present :3


----------



## Bardeaux

^This


----------



## poopie

10x more fun than the one in the Lounge. And different contributors! I'm so glad I swung by. 

:D


----------



## Noodle

I'm going to have my gift early this year. Don't you try to stop me Mrs. Claus.


----------



## Thou

*Reposts from Reposted Pictures Post. Sorry, no christmas lights yet.*

Reposts, but nudes nonetheless. 


Guess who:























Age 20:


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

^ was that you in bed with Marissssssa?!?! It kinda looks like her...a lot.


----------



## Thou

Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## DeathDomokun

This thread is amazing


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Well said poopie!*



poopie said:


> 10x more fun than the one in the Lounge. And different contributors! I'm so glad I swung by.
> 
> :D



The Cpt. won't post his nudes in the lounge, so I'm glad you swung by too!   Nothing against The Lounge or anyone who goes there, it's just not the vibe I like when getting on BL.  :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Thou said:


> Age 20:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



I see drugs... what kind?


----------



## ♪♫d-__-b♫♪

all the boys in this thread are too old.....


----------



## Noodle

Maybe you are too young?

:D


----------



## captainballs

♪♫d-__-b♫♪;10258593 said:
			
		

> all the boys in this thread are too old.....



Are you a wizard?


----------



## Noodle

Maybe she is a pedophile.


----------



## captainballs

I wish she would get unbanned, dress me like a school boy, and molest me.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Thou said:


> Yes. Yes it is.


allllllright!


----------



## Keaton

Noodle said:


> Maybe she is a pedophile.


Further investigation into the user in question's profile does give some indication that he/she may be a child fondler.


----------



## Tripman

Wasn't that _your_ alt Keaton...


----------



## Keaton

I don't make alts you silly goose. That's a clear violation of the BLUA.


----------



## D n A

And yet all of your infractions have been for alts... Tsk, tsk...


----------



## Keaton

lolshhhhhhh
you're sucha ball buster.


----------



## Tripman

To be fair they aren't _all_ for alts.


----------



## Max Power

dna should bless this thread once more before the festivus forum is closed.


----------



## Keaton

Tripman said:


> To be fair they aren't _all_ for alts.


My infractions are. Even the one that was reversed.
What can I say, its fun.


----------



## D n A

Max Power said:


> dna should bless this thread once more before the festivus forum is closed.


I'll surely consider it


----------



## rangrz

D n A said:


> I'll surely consider it



Do it as a Birthday present for me! I roll over two days after the form closes.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Any requests in the next 5 days people?  

I'm looking at you, Ugly... :D


----------



## Keaton

Captain.Heroin said:


> Any requests


No.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

captainballs said:


> Are you a wizard?


 


Noodle said:


> Maybe she is a pedophile.



= teacher


----------



## captainballs

I'm making the "dat ass" face right now.


----------



## poopie

Nothing will ever take the place of GB's Christmas lights, but this thread needs some life.

With body piercings, comes a sense of humor.





Ho Ho Ho.

Or some shit.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

you are awesome


----------



## lonewolf13

ho Ho Ho is correct.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence




----------



## Santa

^ nice bush.


----------



## poopie

Holiday exceptions are the best, Tab! You look phenom.

I wanted to take one with my tropical Christmas tree, but it wasn't working out.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

bring on the corn


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Perpetual Indulgence said:


>



Those thighs are nothing short of amazing, Tab.  Cot damn.


----------



## iheartthisthread

oh christmas tree, oh christmas tree.....


----------



## Pharcyde

Perpetual Indulgence said:


>





poopie said:


> Nothing will ever take the place of GB's Christmas lights, but this thread needs some life.
> 
> With body piercings, comes a sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ho Ho Ho.
> 
> Or some shit.


----------

